# MASHHAD | Projects & Construction



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

There is currently a construction boom going on, it is being transferred into a very modern city. 

*Mashhad Mega Mall & Yaas Tower behind it*


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Sajjad Commercial Tower | 20 floors*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Twin Towers Sharin | 14 floors*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Rotana Five Star Hotel | 23 floors*


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Kowsar Residential Towers | 23 floors *










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Baran 3 Tower*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Armitaj Golshan Tower | 34 floors*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Yaas Tower*


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Atlas Mega Mall (not to be confused with Mashhad Mega Mall)*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Kouhsar Shopping Mall*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Pasargad Shopping Centre*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Sayeh Building*


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Bazaar Tower*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*CityStar Shopping Centre*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Bazaar Mellal*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Park Bazaar*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Morvarid Complex*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Almas Five Star Hotel*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Miniator Tower*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Roshd Residential Tower*










http://www.tabrizmodern.ir/1395/06/سرویس-کلانشهرها-پروژه-های-مشارکتی-و-سر-2/


----------

